
Uber without Internet - natiginfo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.nicapp&ref=producthunt
======
natiginfo
Why I built this? I travel often, and I don't have internet access in every
country. If we consider internet prices are higher than SMS prices while
you're in roaming, this is much better for me. Moreover, I'm active user of
Uber.

Moreover, if we can see that most of the people doesn't have access to the
Internet. However, they have access to 2G network, which is enough to send and
receive SMS messages. My app already have active users from countries such as
India, Pakistan, Nigeria, Egypt, etc.

The next goal is to give internet access to internet-restricted countries!
Let's connect the world.

